# Ankle/Leg Warmers



## User49 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm really getting in to ankle and leg warmers. In the same way that I swore to myself I would never wear skinny jeans and then suddenly found myself trying a black pair on in Miss Selfridge's and actually liking them. Does anyone know where I can get a really cute pair in either black or cream and nice and thick + scrunchy for winter?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 21, 2007)

I buy mine in cute Chinese shops in and around Chinatown where I am. They normally have quite a good collection in all different colours, styles and thicknesses. You can normally find them in stocking/sock shops like "Snappy Legs" (as mentioned on Kath n Kim hehe..) and also at those stalls that you sometimes see set up in malls that sell socks , stockings and leggings etc..

>_<


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Target! I haven't looked for them recently there, but last year they carried them, different kinds! if not, i'm sure there are places online


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 31, 2007)

i want to get some too. ive seen them around my chinatown in sf and they have a lot of them at sock stores in malls.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL, I got two pair, cream and black, two years ago and love them!! I got mine at Dillards but check department stores or even dance shops.  They would have them if no one else will.


----------



## user46 (Oct 21, 2007)

americanapparel.net


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 22, 2007)

Also try rainbow, H&M, or Aldo. I got some thick black ones for $15. Nice quality.


----------



## glued2mac (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are some:

http://www.asiajam.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/76


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.sockdreams.com has a large selection of legwarmers.

For what you're looking for, I would recommend this pair. http://www.sockdreams.com/_shop/page...ductID_734.php I have lots of legwarmers and those are my favorite ones. They're fairly thick, and they can be worn scrunched since they're so long. I can wear them all the way up to almost halfway up my thighs and they'll still be somewhat scrunched.


----------



## User49 (Dec 3, 2007)

OOo I'm liking those ones! Thanks so much!


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Dec 4, 2007)

urban outfitters carries leg warmers too i'm sure.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah urban outfitters does. i wish i could pull them off but i just look ridiculous in them..


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 12, 2007)

Knit your own? It's a nice relaxing thing to do and it's not too hard to learn and a skein of wool isn't really that much nor the needles. Then everyone can be amazed at your awesome super knitting skills!


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Sock Dreams ~ unique sexy comfy socks for unique sexy people has a large selection of legwarmers.

For what you're looking for, I would recommend this pair. Sock Dreams ~ Super-Long Cable Leg Warmers I have lots of legwarmers and those are my favorite ones. They're fairly thick, and they can be worn scrunched since they're so long. I can wear them all the way up to almost halfway up my thighs and they'll still be somewhat scrunched._

 
I love that site!!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 28, 2007)

I love Hollister & Abercombie's cream legwarmers...They're on sale now too! At work we pair them with leggings and uggs...haha too many trends at once right?  But it's super comfy!  For the black ones I would try Urban Outfitters like suggested above.  Department stores might surprise you and have nice ones as well!


----------

